# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Çfarë mendoni për 100 ditët e para të qeverisë Rama?

## Albo

Qeveria e re shqiptare sapo mbushi 100 ditet e para ne pushtet. Qeveria dhe ministrat po bejne bilancin e punes se tyre ne keto 100 dite. Po hapim nje teme per te pare se cfare mendoni ju, qytetaret e atij vendi per punen e deritanishme te qeverise se re ne Shqiperi.

*- Si do ta vlerësonit punën e qeverisë shqiptare në këto 100 ditë?
- Cilat kanë qenë disa prej ndryshimeve pozitive të qeverisë së re në këto 100 ditë?
- Cilat kanë qenë disa prej ndryshimeve negative të qeverisë së re në këto 100 ditë?
- A jeni optimist apo pesimist për punën e qeverisë në të ardhmen?
*

Si në çdo sondazh, secili prej anëtarëve hedh votën e tij, dhe shpreh mendimin e tij të plotë në një postim në këtë temë. Nuk është nevoja që të replikoni e kundërshtoni mendimin e njëri-tjetrit, pasi secili ka mendimin e vetë personal. Por mund të lexoni në heshtje mendimin e gjithësecilit shprehur në këtë temë.

Albo

----------

ded (09-05-2014)

----------


## mia@

Pozitive, te pakten PD- stet pranuan, ju hapen syckat dhe po arrijne te shikojne qe Shqiperia ka probleme teper  serioze. Deri dje shikonin vetem suksese , ngritje ekonomike, etj. Kjo tregon qe problemet kane qene ekzistuese dhe nuk i krijoi Rama.  :shkelje syri:

----------

goldian (18-01-2014),Principat (18-01-2014),WesternBlot (14-04-2014)

----------


## Elian70

POZITIVE sepse *borxhin* e quajti *buxhet* dhe ne duhet te jemi te lumtur....

----------


## dielli qe lind

100 dite disfate....

----------


## vergogc

> Pozitive, te pakten PD- stet pranuan, ju hapen syckat dhe po arrijne te shikojne qe Shqiperia ka probleme teper  serioze. Deri dje shikonin vetem suksese , ngritje ekonomike, etj. Kjo tregon qe problemet kane qene ekzistuese dhe nuk i krijoi Rama.


+1913
Dhe nje student of Economics i viteve te para mund ta shikonte qe Shqiperia kishte qe ne vitit 2009 qe kishte humbur rrugen e treguesve makroekonomik. 
Per her te pare Shqiptaret ben nje demostrat dhe zeri i tyre u degjua si ne nje shtet te zhvilluar.

----------


## par

e njejta gjendje korruptive sic ka qene para 6 muajsh, ku gjygjin e fitojne ai qe paguan me shume, asnje krieminel nuk eshte arrestuar ne ndryshim me 2005-2006, nuk drejtohesh dot tek qendrat spitalore, arsimore, policore, qender pune nese nuk i ke te paguash, nje rast po ju tregoj, nipi im ka nje shkalle te larte zgjuarsie por nuk i jepet vleresimi maksimal sepse duhet te dal femija i drejtores apo mesueses, ne poliklinike, e vetmja qe shikohet si e duhura se nese 3-5 ishministra dhe zyrtare te larte te burgosen per abuzimet me pushtetin, se bashku me kryebashkiakun e vlores dhe kamzes, durresit, te tjere abuzime me invalidet, reklamat televizive, me rruget, etj,etj,etj

----------


## gesti_7

Ne vend numero me duket deri tani. Politike fasadash.
Gjithsesi te presim dhe te shohim se cdo beje me parate e 2014.

Mia shume bukur e ke thene.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Wordless

"Gurë gurë bëhet murë !"  - thotë il popolo -

----------


## MrSafet

un mendoja, qe nuk ka arrit as nje gjee.. por mendoj te bej vende te punes.. nte ardhmen edhe te rregullo gjera te mira ty terhjece turistet nga gjith bota...

----------


## Ilirian Bytyçi

Deri më tani... shumë mirë!

----------


## Makavelo

I ka tejkaluar parashikimet e mija , Me ka befasu !

----------


## Hotlani

Nëse bazohemi në deklaratat e Edi Ramës dhe të Lulzim Bashës thënjet dhe të arriturat  dhe dështimet jan diametralisht të kundërta.Basha flet për dështimet e Bashës ,kurse Rama flet për të arriturat e shumta të qeverisë Rama.Nuk dijmë se kujt t'i besojmë.Ka rëndësi që Shqipëria të hec përpara .Ska rëndësi cila parti politike e qeverisë Shqipërinë.

----------


## Lexuesi_

Mendoj qe vetem hakmarrje hakmarrje dhe vetem hakmarrje dhe asgje me shume rrezoj objekte ndertesa pikerisht tek ato qytete ku ka udhehequr vet dhe qe u ka jep leje ndertimi dhe vetem per hakmarrje i rrezoj  :ngerdheshje:  Mandej kam pare edhe foto e cicerima neper facebook e twiter kam pa te njejtin budallallek qe ka ba berisha per qudi veq po i trashin budallalleqet.

----------


## MrSafet

Ne Shqiptaret kudo qe jemi gjith jeta na ka shku me Hakmarrje.. kurr skemi mundur ti zgjatim doren njeri tjetrit.. te bejm nje te mire per popullin tone, apo per kombin tone,,, sa i perket ktyre partive politike ne shqiperi.. i njejti sistem ka kan kur Sala u fut ne pushtet. i shkatrroj  monomentet kriminalistike te PS por tash PS hakmarret ne gjera te njejta te asaj te PD-se.. por ne si komb  Historikisht kemi kan ne keto drejtime qe bejn kta dy parti tash .. dmth duhen te ulen sbashku te formojn nje qeveri sbashku. edhe ti thojn europes. qe ne jemi shqiptare dim edhe te falim edhe te punojm sbashku per te miren e nje kombi.. jo te shkruan europa nga shqiperia kerkojn 1800 veta azil mbrena 2,3 muaj ne vendet e ndryshme te europes sot lezova nje gazet zvicerane, mer ver8 osht diqka qe nuk  ja vlen per kombin tone.. gjithmon kemi pas kto probleme duhet te ulen sbashku ti bejn marrveshje  te formojn nje qeveri sbashku te ecim drejt europes..  me rrespekte s.berisha

----------


## murik

Katastrofike, keta nuk e kane idene se c'fare po bejne. Asnje gje nuk thone qe do behet e si do behet e per sa kohe do behet.Vetem propagande pese lekshe e perralla me berishe nga mengjesi deri ne darke. Hani popull hani se jeni mesuar..

----------

arti2 (20-02-2014)

----------


## altint71

Pozitivisht pa asnje dyshim .
Edhe se eshte ne fillim nenkupton shum.
Resultati  me ben qe te kuptoj qe mendojne pozitivisht per Ramen edhe Shqiptaret e Kosoves.

----------


## zANë

Po ka ndryshime!
Perdorej pershembull menyra 2+2=4 , tani behet 2+1+1=4 qe dmth rezultatet nuk ndryshojn pavarsisht menyres!

Dhe deri me tani keto lloj ndryshishme qe jan bere nuk mund te themi se ndikojn ne ndryshimin e jetes se qytetarit.

----------


## iliria e para

Nese godasin korrupsionin dhe krimin e organizuar, atehere kan bere ndryshime POZITIVE.Keto te dyja jane kanceri i shoqerise.

----------


## murik

Per Ilir Meten u be 21 janari. Si do e luftojne korrupsionin keta kur Ilir Meten e kane ne krye te parlamentit Apo do luftojne vetem korrupsionin e te djathtes?

----------


## Bukurosh

e Ne Shqiptarët jetojmë duke shpresuar se do bëhet më mirë.Për realizimin e shpresave duhet të punohet shumë.Kjo qeveri nuk ka filluar mirë dhe se do të ishte i lumtur cdo Shqiptarë pa marrë parasysh përkatsinë partiake, fetare apo krahinore që premtimet megalomane të realizoheshin bile deri 50% dhe të filloi Shqipërija të bëhet një shtet funksional ku sundon ligji dhe ligjëshmëia, në veqanti lufta kundër korrupcionit dhe krimit, si dhe të arrihet siguria e qytetarëve dhe pronës së tyre.Kjo qeveri e ardhur me një rezultat që as vet nuk e kan pritur do të tregon se vërtet do të arrijë sukses nëse siguria e qytetarëve të saj duke i përfshirë edhe Shqiptarët nga Kosova dhe viset tjera nga trojet shqiptare të arrij nivelin e dëshiruar që do të shihet deri me 1 Tetor të këtij viti.Si ka filluar kjo qeveri duke shiquar mbrapa se si ka punuar qeverija e kaluar dhe duke mohuar cdo të arritur të saj nuk po rriten shpresat se do të bëhet më mirë, kur siguria ka rënë,rritja ekonomike po shkon nga minusi ndaj qeverisjes mëparshme, punësimi i premtuar nuk po duket se do të arrihet as për së afërmi.Me vertlavdrime dhe zbukurime mediatike nuk arrihet asgjë.Qdo qeverije Shqiptare i urojmë sukse në arritjet e premtuara gjatë fushatës zgjedhore e jo ato të mbeten premtime dhe pastaj të kërkohet alibi nga trashëgimi  i qeverisjes keqe të mazhorancës së Sali Berishës. Përshendetje për cdo Shqiptar kudo që ndodhet.

----------

